# 7 week scan, Heartbeat but small measurement?



## Geobenji (Jun 29, 2010)

Hi,
We had our 7 week scan today and were told that our measurements were small, yet a heartbeat was detectable. Foetus measured 2.3mm, do you think they could have got the measurement wrong if it was in the wrong position? and do you know of any that have caught up and carried on to be a viable pregnancy? they have booked us in for a scan next week. It's from a blastocyst transfer on the 20.12.10. Any advice would be helpful as we feel like it's all over!
Thanks
Geobenji & DP


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

It's a positive sign that there was a heartbeat. There's always a small chance that measurements can be wrong, and another person may have measured differently. However, everything is all guess work until next week, it will feel like forever to wait, but it will come round, don't give up,

Let me know how you get on,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

